# leer datos del puerto paralelo java



## dianitahol (Nov 28, 2010)

hola a todos

buen dia
soy nueva en esto de programar con el puerto paralelo 
sera que alguno de casualidad me prodria colaborar

es que necesito leer 5 bits desde el puerto paralelo

short direc = 0x379; //inicializa la variable direc
short datum = (short) (((obj.input(direc) & 0xF0) / 16) ^ 8); 

con ese solo leo los cuantro primeros bits y no se como acomodarlo para que
me lea los 5 bits

estoy utilizando la libreria jnpout32
gracias de antemano


----------

